# OpenOffice 2.0 acentos [Guía Fácil]

## ulises.dumount

Voy a explicar cómo hice para utilizar los acentos en mi OpenOffice 2.0.1, vale aclarar que los acentos me funcionaban en todas las aplicaciones del kde y en la consola pero no funcionaban en el OpenOffice.

Primero ejecutamos el siguiente comando:

export LANG="es_CL ISO-8859-1"

Segundo editamos el siguiente fichero:

#nano -w /etc/env.d/02locale

y le agregamos:

LANG="es_CL ISO-8859-1"

Tercero editamos:

#nano -w /etc/locales.build

le agregamos:

es_CL ISO-8859-1

y comentamos (con #) el resto así:

#en_US/ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

#ja_JP/EUC-JP

#en_HK/ISO-8859-1

#en_PH/ISO-8859-1

#de_DE/ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

#es_MX/ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR/UTF-8

#fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

#it_IT/ISO-8859-1

Cuarto ejecutamos los siguientes comandos:

env-update && source /etc/profile

El ultimo paso consiste en reiniciar el servidor X con las teclas:"Ctrl + Alt + BACKSPACE"

Y tendremos el OO funcionando con todos los acentos!!!

----------

## pacho2

¿es buena idea quitar el UTF-8 y el ISO-8859.15 del locales.build?

Saludos

----------

## darkelphos

Hola! Gracias por la guía ya tengo los acentos, tu guia la he seguido como base, pero creo que mejor no tocar las demas locales por si nos gusta tenerlas XD. Por lo tanto pongo lo que he hecho (siguiendo la tuya) lo he comprobado y funciona.

Guia modificada:

{

Primero ejecutamos el siguiente comando:

export LANG="es_CL ISO-8859-1"

Segundo editamos el siguiente fichero:

#vim /etc/env.d/02locale

y le agregamos:

LANG="es_CL ISO-8859-1"

Tercero editamos:

#vim /etc/locales.build

le agregamos:

es_CL ISO-8859-1

Cuarto ejecutamos los siguientes comandos:

env-update && source /etc/profile

El ultimo paso consiste en reiniciar el servidor X con las teclas:"Ctrl + Alt + BACKSPACE"

Y tendremos el OO funcionando con todos los acentos!!!

} 

Ya esta  :Very Happy: , todo perfecto (lo he comprobado). Un saludooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

P.D: Vim powa XD

----------

## Magnum44

Wua! buenas a todos!

He seguido todos los pasos que comentais para tener el OpenOffice con los acentos pero yo no consigo ponerlos. Actualmente tengo el sistema configurado para UTF-8 (de vez en cuando escribo en japonés, de ahi mi necesidad del UTF-8 ) y despues de hacer las modificaciones que comentais me sale esto:

```
# echo $LANG

es_ES@euro

# locale

LANG=es_ES@euro

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8

```

De todos modos aun me sigue funcionando la entrada de texto japonés, así que por ahora no me he cargado nada   :Rolling Eyes:  pero tampoco me funcionan los acentos en el OpenOffice...

¿De qué puede ser?

Gracias

----------

## LinuxBlues

En primer lugar, esta guía sólo servirá para colombianos (es_CL), en segundo, OpenOffice usa la variable LINGUAS cuando se compila y no LANG... No sé yo si será una buena idea crear guías sin ni tan siquiera consultar el ebuild, porque pueden conducir a este tipo de errores...

He aquí mi

 */etc/env.d/02locale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"
> 
> LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"
> ...

 

Con el que no he tenido ni el más mínimo problema y OOo muestra todos los acentos, eñes y ües.

Por supuesto, si se crea el fichero, en caso de no tenerlo, hay que ejecutar:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

Editado: si se tiene el 02locale será completamente innecesario hacer ningún export...

 :Wink: 

----------

## darkelphos

mejor como LinuxBlues  :Very Happy:  gracias !!!

----------

## ulises.dumount

En primer lugar quisiera pedir perdón por mi atropello, es verdad que no consulté el ebuild porque no se todavía que significa consultar el ebuild. Por otro lado estuve buscando mucho en los foros y nada me decía como poner los acentos en el openoffice, por eso cuando por fin lo conseguí (después de horas de búsquedas con google) me pareció importante compartirlo. Mi intención al compartir esta guía era que todas las personas que busquen en los foros de Gentoo el mismo problema que tuve yo encuentren una respuesta para poder solucionarlo en pocos pasos y rápidamente.

Y no sabía que "es_CL" era por Colombia, yo soy de Argentina pero creo que los acentos son todos iguales en países hispanoparlantes. Por más que aquí se hable el castellano y ahi el español. 

Y voy a seguir el consejo de no tocar los demás locales por las dudas, perdón también por ese error.

Solo quise ayudar. 

PD: LinuxBlues me podés informar qué es eso de "consultar el ebuild"?

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *ulises.dumount wrote:*   

> PD: LinuxBlues me podés informar qué es eso de "consultar el ebuild"?

 

Es algo tan simple como:

```
less /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice/openoffice-2.0.1.ebuild
```

Por otra parte, tienes los diccionarios en:

http://es.openoffice.org/files/documents/73/3001/es_ANY.zip

o, en tu caso:

http://es.openoffice.org/files/documents/73/3002/es_AR.zip

y de acuerdo a la información proporcionada en el primero de ellos...

 *README_es_ANY.txt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Argentina:           "AR"
> 
> Bolivia:             "BO"
> ...

 

Me temo que yo también me equivoqué y debía haberlo consultado, dado que CL no es Colombia sino Chile.

Aunque todos hablemos "español", hay bastantes diferencias en nuestra forma de hablarlo, me temo que aquello que dijo Winston Churchill en la segunda guerra mundial con respecto a Inglaterra y EEUU también es aplicable a nosotros: "somos dos países separados por el mismo idioma". Por ejemplo, tu "tenés" es incorrecto gramaticalmente en España, la forma adecuada aquí sería "tienes", por mucho que ambas formas sean correctas en sus respectivos lugares, por ello, los correctores ortográficos no pueden permitirse el hecho de ignorarlo...

Aquí en España cuando llamamos a un taxista y le decimos que nos lleve a un lugar, lo llamamos "coger" un taxi, y eso en su lugar, Argentina, es la mayor burrada imaginable, dado que significaría hacer el amor con el carro (o coche), pero no entremos en este tipo de divagaciones...    :Wink: 

----------

## ulises.dumount

Bueno para terminar de completar la información sobre los diccionarios, ese link del diccionario de Argentina "AR_es.zip" no me lo reconoció el OpenOffice, les cuento como hice yo para instalar el diccionario en el idioma de mi país:

Primero abrimos el Open Office (yo abrí el "Procesador de Textos") 

Luego vamos a Archivo --- Asistentes ------ Instalar diccionarios nuevos..

Una vez hecho esto se nos cargará una nueva plantilla con el nombre de "DicOOo" (seguro lo oyeron nombrar por ahí).

Bajamos un poco dentro de esta plantilla y seleccionamos nuestro idioma (si, sólo está el español, lo se, pero debemos seleccionarlo para luego poder elegir la opción de nuestro país, en mi caso Argentina).

Seleccionando el idioma español nos va a llevar a una sección donde nos explicará en español lo que debemos hacer. Esto se resume a presionar el botón "Ejecutar DicOOo".

Este botón nos cargará un asistente con el cual podemos descargar nuestro diccionario (en mi caso es_AR, porque soy de Argentina, ya lo había dicho?)

Luego de haber terminado con este asistente, debemos cerrar por completo el OpenOffice y volver a abrirlo, y ahí vamos a Herramientas ---- Opciones ---- Configuración de Idioma ----- Idiomas. Y cambiamos la opción que dice:"Idiomas predeterminados para los documentos" y seleccionamos "Español - (Argentina)" 

Aceptamos y listo tenemos nuestro diccionario corrigiéndonos las burradas!!

----------

## Magnum44

Pues yo sigo sin acentos... despues de modificar las locales... ¿tengo que recompilar openoffice?

Este es mi 02locale:

```
# cat /etc/env.d/02locale

# LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

# Openoffice con acentos

# LANG="es_ES ISO-8859-1"

LINGUAS="es"

```

Y en mi make.conf tengo entre otras cosas:

```
LINGUAS="es"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

LANGUAGE="34"

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=avermedia"

```

Tengo el openoffice en castellano y con diccionarios, pero sin acentos... Alguna idea?

----------

## ulises.dumount

La verdad que me llama la atencion de tu problema ya que yo modificando eso no tuve que recompilar nada para que funcionen los acentos en el openoffice.

Alguien sabe algo?

----------

## M.A.

¿Tienes esos locales disponibles? ¿Se generaron al compilar glibc?

----------

## Magnum44

Si, tienen que estar disponibles... de hecho escribo en todas las aplicaciones menos en Openoffice en castellano y japonés... si es que no se pq coño el openoffice es diferente   :Mad: 

De todas maneras cuando cambié todo el sistema a UTF-8 hice un emerge --newuse despues de cambiar las flags adecuadas. Eso, y llevo bastante tiempo con UTF-8, mas o menos 3 meses.

Se me agotan las ideas y estoy hasta las cejas de tener que meter los acentos con copia y pega   :Embarassed: 

----------

